# My daughter's newest adoption



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, meet Cash, an 11 pound Chihuahua/something mix  my daughter's latest rescue! We don't know a lot about him...just that he was neglected, penned in someone's back yard but kept escaping and picked up by the local shelter, and the owner said just keep him.  A local rescue pulled him from that high kill shelter just before his time was up, and nursed him back to good health. 

He has completely bonded to my grandson River, and is his shadow...if you need to find the one, just look for the other one  It's so completely adorable! He loves kids...just lights up when they're around, which is a good thing because my daughter has three! River is the oldest. She also has two cats, and two other dogs..a great dane named Charlie, and a 20 pound mix called Howard (who is a girl!) They're lukewarm towards Cash right now, but are slowly warming up. 

Anyway, here he is!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

These are such great pictures. Cash is a cutie and the kids are gorgeous!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad that Cash and River have found each other. Thank you for rescuing.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Sad update on my daughter's foster-to-adopt doggie.

Cash will be heading back to his previous foster, after biting poor sweet River in the face last night. Little dogs can be sensitive, so the kids were instructed heavily on the proper way to handle him, but this was completely unprovoked. He simply lay down next to him, and Cash reacted. It's a shallow puncture, broke the skin, with some bruising and abrasions on his cheek. 

Cash was described as loving kids and it really seems like he enjoys their energy and loves to play.. but to keep a dog that bites is just not fair to my daughter's kids, kids who come over to play, and ultimately not fair to Cash either, who may need a different type of family to feel comfortable and relaxed.

Sweet River is pretty heartbroken, both that Cash would do that to him, ("because I just love him, why doesn't he love me back?") and also that he has to go, though he completely understands why. My daughter has done a very good job of prepping the kids that this was a tryout...explained what foster to adopt means, that sometimes adoptions don't work out which is why you have a trial run..that kind of thing. 

I will mention that my daughter used to be a vet tech, and she fostered numerous dogs and cats in conjunction with the vet's office and our local rescue organizations, while she was still living at home. She has much experience. I know what a hard decision this has been for her. Well, not difficult in one respect, because this is about keeping the kiddos safe and that of course is the highest priority. 

But I also know how dedicated she has always been to rescuing, how very many animals she's fostered over the years, how she nursed them back to health, socialized them and then found homes for them, and how she's stood firm in her decision to find a dog from within the rescue community when it would have been so much easier to to just go buy exactly what she wanted from a breeder. 

The rescue organization has been wonderful. They were thrilled that Paige wanted to adopt, said she was a perfect candidate and they are working with her to find her another animal that will work in the family. No recriminations, no guilt, no judgement. So they're going to attend the weekly adoption event tomorrow and meet several other dogs that the rescue has said might work. 

Keep your fingers crossed for them please. <3


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Im very sad to hear about this (even though I had not commented in the beginning (been busy lately with my own 4 little dogs) I did quickly skim through it and was very excited for Cash and River 
At least River understands why and isn't shutting down (as in no more dogs) Maybe it was to much for Cash too handle 
But I'm glad he's not getting viewed as a "bad" dog. And I'm sure he'll find his perfect family one day. 
And I'm hoping that River will meet his "perfect" rescue dog soon. 
Question: No more small dogs? Or are they still okay with smaller breeds? 
It's okay if you don't answer just me being nosy


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Ari1405 said:


> Im very sad to hear about this (even though I had not commented in the beginning (been busy lately with my own 4 little dogs) I did quickly skim through it and was very excited for Cash and River
> At least River understands why and isn't shutting down (as in no more dogs) Maybe it was to much for Cash too handle
> But I'm glad he's not getting viewed as a "bad" dog. And I'm sure he'll find his perfect family one day.
> And I'm hoping that River will meet his "perfect" rescue dog soon.
> ...


You're not nosy, it's a valid question.  

They aren't excluding any particular size, though my daughter is mindful of the fact that smaller breeds have a tendency to be more nervous around kids. Understandably, because even the kindest child can be unintentionally clumsy, and the smaller the dog, the more fragile. She's more interested in the history of the dog, the foster's report, and her perception and evaluation of the dog's behavior when they visit with the animal. 

The idea of a smaller dog is only because she has small children, and and a large dog, especially one who is just as generally clumsy as their great dane  is more likely to unintentionally hurt a kid. Charlie the great dane is amazing with the kids behaviorally....he has never/would never do anything to hurt them. He compensates for his size when around them, and you can see how carefully he behaves....it's really quite amazing. Still, he's huge. AND clumsy and graceless  And a 180 pound dog's tail when it's wagging furiously can knock a kid off their feet, and the bruise left on my foot when Charlie accidentally steps on it is testament to how heavy he is! So she doesn't want to have TWO dogs to be mindful of in that way. 

They're going to the adoption event today. My grandson is excited, so that's good. We were worried he'd be too afraid to even consider another dog. My hope is that they'll come home with another dog...it will help River through his grief and loss over losing Cash.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's understandable she doesn't want two large dogs that can easily knock over the kids. 
I've seen it before where the large dog means absolute no harm but will knock over the kid. 
Maybe a dog who's a bit bigger than Cash would probably be fine. 
I personally feel a bit iffy when it comes to small dogs and young children only because children can be a bit clumsy (of course they mean no harm) maybe it'll change once day if I ever have children of my own. 
I'm glad River still wants another dog. 
Hopefully they have found their new dog today. 
Can't wait for an update


----------

